# Mein kleiner Teich



## chrisgruebl (15. Apr. 2008)

Servus

Nun wurde er doch endlich angelegt der Teich (Teich wurde im Kopf schon vor Jahren gebaut) , wurde zwar kleiner wie mal gedacht und 'nur' ein Naturteich (geplant), aber jetzt kommen auch ein paar Fische rein.

Von der größe her ist er ca. 6x3 meter, 1/3 davon ist 'Flachwasser' bzw. Sumpfbereich, weiters noch ein kleiner Bachlauf mit ca. 5m Länge (in Bau)

Ein paar erste Bilder gibt es schon, aber das 'einpflanzen' etc. ist aktuell wieder verschoben (bei 5 Grad und Regen macht es keinen Spaß... :-( )

Weiters fehlen auch so noch einige Sachen rundherum, aber das Wetter wird ja hoffentlich mal wieder besser, dann geht es da auch weiter...

Foto 


Dann werden hoffentlich auch die Pflanzen mal 'gas geben', bin schon neugerig wie es sich entwickeln wird.


----------



## Eugen (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein kleiner Teich*

Hallo Chris,

scheint ein schönes Teichlein zu werden.  

Auf dem Bild sieht es so aus,als ob noch Wasser fehlen würde.
Dann sitzen für mein Dafürhalten die Sumpfdotterblumen zu tief.
Wenn sie nur "sumpfig" stehen, werden sie sich noch viel besser entwickeln.


----------



## chrisgruebl (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein kleiner Teich*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> scheint ein schönes Teichlein zu werden.
> 
> Auf dem Bild sieht es so aus,als ob noch Wasser fehlen würde.
> Dann sitzen für mein Dafürhalten die Sumpfdotterblumen zu tief.
> Wenn sie nur "sumpfig" stehen, werden sie sich noch viel besser entwickeln.


Tnx, mal schauen wie der noch wird, ja auf dem Bild fehlen noch ca 5cm Wasser, ursprünglich sollte das ganze 'seichter' werden, aber die Höhendiff. war dann doch zu groß (von dem einem zum anderen Eck...)... dadurch wurde die Mauer links höher und somit auch der ganz Wasserspiegel... beim nächsten mal wird ordentlich mit der Schlauchwasserwaage ausgemessen.... 

Jetzt sind die Sumpfdotterblumen ca. 10cm im Wasser... (ok, habe Lehm druntergegeben damit sie nicht ganz so tief stehen), wie am besten 'höher' bringen? Noch mehr Lehm drunter oder Kies? (zz Lehm drunter und ein wenig Flusskies 6-8mm drüber, damit es den Lehm nicht so leicht wegwaschen kann.

PS nicht von der Folie rechts täuschen lassen, dort endet mal der Bachlauf, irgendwie.... bin ich noch am überlegen (soll ein kleiner Wasserfall werden) event. einen Dachziegel nehmen der eine schöne Wölbung hat.


----------



## Eugen (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein kleiner Teich*

Hi Chris,

gerade am Rand ( am linken Bildrand vorne ) würde ich noch mehr Substrat einbringen.
Auffüllen mit Kies und dann eine ordentliche Schicht (5cm) Lehm/Sandgemisch.
Damit du auch eine wirkliche "Sumpfzone" hast.  

Oder aber, du füllst mit Kies auf und machst ne Art "Pflanzloch" für deine Pflanzen. (Blumentopfgröße)
So habe ich es vor Jahren gemacht.


----------



## chrisgruebl (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein kleiner Teich*

Mit dem Wasserfall beim Bachlauf ging es gestern abend ein wenig weiter, da mir nichts besseres eingefallen ist, habe ich mal ein wenig improvisiert.

Eine alte 30cm Fliese, 2 Reststücke von der Poolumrandung, etwas Beton....
Vorne wo jetzt 2 Steine lose liegen kommt noch eine kleine Steinmauer, der Wasserfall soll dann ein wenig runterplätschern und unten dann auf einen größeren Stein treffen....

Foto 


Wetter soll ja heute halten, mal schauen wie weit ich heute komme....


----------



## chrisgruebl (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein kleiner Teich*

Servus

Heute hat sich der erste Besucher eingestellt, dürfte eine Kröte sein?!

Aber was macht die bei mir so ganz allein? 

Foto 


Oder sie hat sich in unseren Wasserfallfrosch verschaut.... 

Foto


----------



## Dodi (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein kleiner Teich*

Hallo Chris!

Na, das entwickelt sich ja bei Dir ganz gut! 
Wetter ist im Moment wenigstens so, dass es Spaß macht, etwas im Garten/am Teich zu tun.

Deine Kröte ist wohl eher ein Frosch.
Schau mal hier - das könnte der __ Moorfrosch sein - Liste der Amphibien links aufrufen und mal nachschauen.


----------



## chrisgruebl (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein kleiner Teich*

Servus Dodi

Hm ja, könnte doch ein Frosch sein.... Ich hätte ohne nachschauen auf eine __ Erdkröte oder so getippt...., wobei sooooo eindeutige Erkennungsmerkmale gibts ja da nicht, aber lt. Bild könnte es am ehesten ein __ Moorfrosch sein (hm, bei uns gibt es aber kein Moor in der näheren Umgebung ;-) - Kann ein Profi den auf dem Bild eindeutig erkennen?

EDIT: Springfrosch sieht aber auch sehr ähnlich aus, wobei, aufgrund der Zeichnung (dunkle Streifen) wohl eher ein Springfrosch... hat auch ganz schön weite Sprünge auf der Flucht vor dem Rasenmäher gemacht....

Verhalten falls das was aussagt, sprang heute bei Rasenmähen plötzlich aus der Wiese, dann in den Teich und hat sich gleich mal unter einem Stein versteckt.

Er verschwindet immer wieder mal in der Tiefe (nicht sichtbar) um dann wieder am Rand (immer an der gleichen Stelle) wie am Bild zu verharren.

Und ja, Wetter war heute sehr gut , hatte heute auch nochdazu Urlaub (gestern abend noch beantragt...) :smoki

Pflanzen entwickeln sich auch schon deutlich, es sind auch schon __ Wasserläufer, __ Spinnen, Wasserflöhe? (ca. 2mm groß, sind ganz flink im Wasser unterwegs... - lt. Google Bilder sind das aber keine Wasserflöhe - hm, schauen eher aus wie Larven die man kurz hinter dem Kopf abgeschnitten hat, auf jeden Fall zu klein und schnell für mich)


----------



## ösiwilli (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein kleiner Teich*

Servus Chris,

ist doch schön, wenn man sich seinen Traum erfüllen kann 

Aber, hast Du unter deinem Bachlauf auch eine Folie versteckt??
Nur mit Beton kanns vielleicht problematisch werden. Wenn vor dem Winter Wasser eindringt und dann friert, bekommst Du Risse und das ganze wird undicht.
Mit Folie drunter ist es ziemlich egal, was oben drüber passiert.

Schau mal bei meinem Teich, wie ich es gemacht habe (nur eine Möglichkeit von vielen, hat sich aber bewährt)

Liebe Grüsse - Willi - der es auch gerne plätschen höhrt.


----------



## chrisgruebl (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein kleiner Teich*

Servus Willi



> ist doch schön, wenn man sich seinen Traum erfüllen kann


Ja und dafür lebt man ja eigentlich (Ziele erreichen) , lange genug hat es ja gedauert, das 'Grundloch' habe ich mir vor 2 Jahren als ohnehin ein Bagger im Garten rumstand ausheben lassen, heuer endlich mal die Zeit genommen um das 'Projekt' fertigzustellen...

Aber wenn man ein Haus mit großem Garten hat wird man irgendwie nie fertig 



> Aber, hast Du unter deinem Bachlauf auch eine Folie versteckt??



Ja, kenne auch deinen Bachlauf, habe mir in den letzten Monaten so ziemlich alle angeschaut um überhaupt zu Wissen was ich bauen möchte ;-), so in der Art soll er mal werden wenn er fertig ist, wobei ich auch 'Pflanzbecken' im Bachlauf vorgesehen habe, soll ja nicht nur steinig sein (und ich habe ja schon eine 'große' Steinmauer...)

Yope, wobei der Beton vor dem Bachlauf nur der 'Unterbau' ist, der mir die Fliese halten soll und als 'Absicherung', wenn was nachgeht, die Fliese halbwegs gerade bleibt.

Der Bachlaufaufbau ist ansonsten: Vlies - Folie - Vlies, wobei der Bachlauf selbst aus 3 kleinen Becken besteht die jeweils verbunden sind... die Ränder des Bachlauf selbst werde ich noch mit etwas Beton und Bruchsteinen festigen, in den Bachlauf selbst dann noch ein paar größere Steine und Kies, muß ich aber noch ausprobieren welche Körnung mit da nicht wegschwimmt...

Wieso Vlies auf die Folie? Weil die Folie so auch von oben geschützt ist und es sieht imho viel besser aus, habe ich auch im Teich so gemacht, dort hat sich das Vlies bereits 'braun' gefärbt (vom Sand, Lehm etc.) und sieht erheblich natürlicher aus wie schwarze Folie.

PS: Elektrik gestern abend noch fertiggestellt (Eigene Dose im Keller mit Zeischaltuhr, von dort geht Kabel zu spez. Dose an der Ostseite des Hauses für Bachlaufpumpe.), wenn das Wetter mal halbwegs trocken bleibt, kann der Rand noch gemacht werden und schön langsam sollte es mehr Unterwasserpflanzen bei unserem Pflanzendealer geben.


----------



## chrisgruebl (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein kleiner Teich*

Servus

Nun ging es ein wenig am Teich weiter, eine Pflanz bzw. Schwimminsel (60cm DM, Styrodur 3cm mit 4 Pflanzkörben 9cm - Samen 'Teichrandblumenmischung - Feuchte Wiese' ausgesät, mal schauen ob die was werden).

Foto 

Danach ging es beim Bachlauf weiter, dürfte morgen halbwegs fertig werden...

PS: Pflanzinsel in Teichmitte mit Schnur und Stein festgemacht, denn kaum, treibt sie Richtung Rand - probieren unsere Katzen auf 'die Insel' zu gehen..., wollen wohl mal in Urlaub, mal schauen ob wir eine kleine Palme auftreiben können


----------



## chrisgruebl (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein kleiner Teich*

Es geht voran, Bachlauf ist seit ein paar Tagen fertig, Pflanzen wachsen wie wild (auch etliche die ich NICHT eingepflanzt habe - dürften mit dem 'Schlamm' aus Mutters Teich eingezogen sein).

Und es gibt bereits den ersten Nachwuchs, 

Foto 


Dürften Posthornschnecken Eier sein.... kaum im Teich drinnen und schon ... tststs 

Foto


----------

